# Feelings you get going and leaving from work movie's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you just not have energy to go to work monday morning? well can't be any worse then this guy:
http://www.freewebs.com/malawiandude/moviepage2.htm




And come friday you just can't wait to go home! Well no one can beat how this guy feels come friday:
http://www.freewebs.com/malawiandude/moviepage3.htm


Enjoy!

***********Turn VOLUME UP ON COMPUTER PRIOR TO PLAYING********


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, great! ah so true so true :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i cant get either of the links to work


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

if you go to www.quicktime.com make sure u have the latest version and ur quicktime player is up to date on windows, then wait one min, click play, their cool vids.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it still wont work for some reason....is there anyway to change the player so i can use windows media player?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i could email it to you lydia, just pm me your addy and i can forward it to you...then i believe it would open with windows player instead.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, what are penguins doing on a sandy beach.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> LOL, what are penguins doing on a sandy beach.


they are taking a nice summer vacation.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MalawianPro: pm sent


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

emailed them to ya


----------

